# "Idiot Abroad, An" - Check your SPs!



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

I set my SP for "An Idiot Abroad" the day it showed up in my guide, and confirmed that it was recording "new" episodes. 

Checked my To Do List a couple of days ago, and was surprised to see that it wasnt in the To Do List any more...

So I looked it up again, and it was changed to "Idiot Abroad, An" in the search...fine, thanks for making me almost miss this. 

I had it set to record only new eps (like last time), and sure enough, it was only going to record the Preview show and ignore the next two week's real episodes...because these already aired in the UK, you'll have to set to record repeats if you want to catch them...even though they're "new" here in the U.S.

Did the same thing on both of my TiVo HD units...


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

good catch, thanks.

When I first set up the season pass, I actually thought it was odd that it was named starting with "An"....I was expecting it to be named like the way they changed it to.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up on this. I made the change with just a couple hours to spare. 

--Debbie


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I forgot I don't have Tivo anymore (down from 6). The DirecTV DVR caught the episode.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

That's why it didn't record after the preview show. Thanks


----------

